# iPod hook-up for Q7



## wernerk320 (Jun 8, 2007)

Our so-called fully loaded Q7 does not come with a iPod hook-up that would utilize the MMi interface. The dealer promised one would be available from Audi sometime in the summer of '07. True or false?
If I'm not mistaken, I have seen such a connection inside the glove box of an A3/S3 maybe even on this site.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: iPod hook-up for Q7 (wernerk320)*

It's not available yet for the MMI equipped A6, A8, or Q7 yet if I am not mistaken. We have the AMI in our Q7 but we ordered it this way last November from the factory.......which is the only way to get the AMI in the Q7 still.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod hook-up for Q7 (wernerk320)*

When was your Q7 built? Before November 11th you can NOT add MMI yet. After November 11th you can add the AMI. I would highly recommend it if your car is capable. It is simply the perfect interface. The only time I ever see the iPod is to add songs to it.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: iPod hook-up for Q7 (chickdr)*

I agree. The iPod interface via the MMI works great.


----------



## Randy M (Jun 24, 2005)

We bought our Q7 right off the lot back in April which came with the AMI, and came with the Ipod cable. We exchanged the cable for an mp3 cable since Itunes is such a rip off compared to Rhapsody........


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

You do realize Itunes is not necessary to download music right? I use it to load the player, but get my music from lets just say "cheaper" sources. I use an iRiver player in my S2000, but there is no doubt the iPod is the best to use with the AMI as it is hiden away and never seen again with the amazing interface. You have to use the player itself(and leave it out somewhere) with the MP3 cable right? I have heard Audi is working on a Zune cable that should work like the iPod cable.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (chickdr)*

No, there is a regular cable available also. It stows away exactly the same.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_No, there is a regular cable available also. It stows away exactly the same.

Sure you can hide it away, but does the MMI(and steering wheel) control the player as it does with the iPod? I wouldn't think so. I understood the non iPod cable was simply an aux-in and you would have no control over the player except with the player itself.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
Sure you can hide it away, but does the MMI(and steering wheel) control the player as it does with the iPod? I wouldn't think so. I understood the non iPod cable was simply an aux-in and you would have no control over the player except with the player itself.

Correct. You just have an AUX in at that point. AMI is so slick, spend the $150 and by an iPod nano


----------



## Audi_Slanger (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: iPod hook-up for Q7 (wernerk320)*

Here is a link to a AMI Retro Fit Kit in Germany...Haven't ordered one yet, it looks like there is something out there to give our parts counters some hope....
http://shop.kufatec.de/product...a73c9
Cheers


----------



## Q7my1staudi (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: iPod hook-up for Q7 (wernerk320)*

I just got my Q7 off the lot a few weeks ago and it did not have the AMI. The dealer suggested an after market solution. When they came to install it the installer told me that it was an FM transmitter not integrated to MMI but for a little extra he had something that could integrate to the MMI. It works pretty well. I have a 30GB Video iPod with over 2,000 songs. I have some issues right now that I am trying to work out with the company. ONly drawback is that you loose the CD player, but I never use it anyway. 
http://www.nav-tv.com
Although their site does not seem up to date this is what was installed.


----------



## wernerk320 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: iPod hook-up for Q7 (chickdr)*

Our Q7 is a '07 4.2 S-Line model, built in October of 2006. I tried to list that car on my "cars owned line-up" on the left but the forum format brutally cut off that portion.
Anyway, I guess this model wasn't set-up for the iPod. Per Amir's advice I'll wait until Pacific Audi's parts department carries the kit. I prefer to install Audi genuine parts so I don't get any hassles when I return them or have them repaired. Thank anyway for the link, Amir.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...09425#


----------

